# my new baby



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

mice that a have breed 
i breed this litter to get brokens choc n blue not got the blue yet 








i breed this litter to get brokens choc n blue not got the blue yet 








i breed this litter to get brokens choc n blue not got the blue yet 








i breed this litter to get brokens hairless but didnt happen








i breed this litter to get blue look are i have 2 brindles what you think ?








i have try to breed hairless rumpwhites 








with the multismice i try to breed a bew multismice


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

is the tiny baby in the first pic from a different litter? :|


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Uh, yeah...I guess I don't understand what this post is about, either.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> is the tiny baby in the first pic from a different litter? :|


yes


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

moustress said:


> Uh, yeah...I guess I don't understand what this post is about, either.


i thought this was the section where you can post the mice you produce if i posted in the wrong place can the mod please move it to the right section thank-you


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I think its more that you titled the thread "my new baby" and then have a bunch of pictures of lots of babies and no text that is confusing....lol


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Stina said:


> I think its more that you titled the thread "my new baby" and then have a bunch of pictures of lots of babies and no text that is confusing....lol


i now edited hope that better


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm guessing English is not the poster's first language which might cause some issues for them. Lovely babies. You have some very nice litters there. Where are you located?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Really cute. I love the black and white spotted ones. Very nice.


----------



## Fauka (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow! hairless! I love


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

evansrabbitranch said:


> I'm guessing English is not the poster's first language which might cause some issues for them. Lovely babies. You have some very nice litters there. Where are you located?


sorry i diyslexic leeds west yorkshire


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes the poster is well known on other forums for his beautiful bulldogs and is very much an Englishman.Strange forums are a bit problematic when you're dyslexic.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahC said:


> Yes the poster is well known on other forums for his beautiful bulldogs and is very much an Englishman.Strange forums are a bit problematic when you're dyslexic.


thank-you it took me 3 years on the other forum to feel comfortable to post on other peoples threads due to my dyslexia if i reply to anyone or post a thread it doesnt come out right and people jump on my back


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you are dyslexic  People should be more understanding. I mean at least you try. On some forums I see people who can read and write just fine put up some really stupid stuff. I appologise if the guess at english not being your first language upset you. I play a lot of games where I meet people who do not really know english so I try to be nice to everyone no matter how well they type. Those are still lovely babies


----------

